# Breakout Books Reviews: Her Last Letter by Nancy C. Johnson



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Review of Her Last Letter by Nancy C. Johnson

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2011/03/her-last-letter-by-nancy-c-johnson.html


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Upcoming Reviews/Interviews: 

*Dead(ish) * by Naomi Kramer
*Jason Dark - Ghost Hunter: Demon's Night (Volume 1)* by Guido Henkel

Previous Reviews/Interviews

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

*Closing My Eyes Helps Me To See Clearly* by Kipp Poe Speicher

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/06/closing-my-eyes-helps-me-to-see-clearly.html


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Review of *Death to Death *and interview with D. B. Henson :

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/06/deed-to-death-by-d-b-henson.html


----------



## D. B. Henson (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the interview, Imogen!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

D. B. Henson said:


> Thanks for the interview, Imogen!


My pleasure, it was lovely to get to know you! Thank you for participating,

Imogen


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Have this in my TBR queue.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

*NO GOOD DEED* by Mary McDonald:

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/06/no-good-deed-by-mary-mcdonald.html


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the review and I had a blast with the interview, Imogen.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Review of *The Hunted of 2060* and interview with Ami Blackwelder:

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/07/hunted-of-2060-by-ami-blackwelder.html


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Review of *Voodoo Love Song* and interview with Richard Daybell:

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/07/voodoo-love-song-by-richard-daybell.html


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

You guys are really wittling down the list on the board - The reviews have even changed my mind to purchase books that hadn't caught my attention because the cover/description had little-to-no depth. Can't wait for mine to pop up!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

RonnellDPorter said:


> You guys are really wittling down the list on the board - The reviews have even changed my mind to purchase books that hadn't caught my attention because the cover/description had little-to-no depth. Can't wait for mine to pop up!


Dawn's done a great job with her site. When has she scheduled yours for?


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Haven't heard from her since I sent the books a month ago, I figured she'd let me know when she got to them in her pile of books lol


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

RonnellDPorter said:


> Haven't heard from her since I sent the books a month ago, I figured she'd let me know when she got to them in her pile of books lol


I guess she is swamped.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Review of *Switched *by Amanda Hocking

(Interview will be posted with a review of My Blood Approves)

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/07/switched-by-amanda-hocking.html


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Review of *My Blood Approves* and interview with Amanda Hocking

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/07/my-blood-approves-by-amanda-hocking.html


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reviews


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

My pleasure!


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

Review of *Sojourner* and interview with Maria Rachel Hooley

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/07/sojourner-book-1-by-maria-rachel-hooley.html


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the review, Imogen, and the questions were fun to answer.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Maria Hooley said:


> Thanks for the review, Imogen, and the questions were fun to answer.


My pleasure, I really enjoyed your book.

New interview:

Review of *The Day The Flowers Died* and interview with Ami Blackwelder

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/07/day-flowers-died-by-ami-blackwelder.html


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

This is a great site with all kinds of new talent!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

amiblackwelder said:


> This is a great site with all kinds of new talent!


Thanks, Ami!

Review of *Island of Fog* and Interview with Keith Robinson

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/07/island-of-fog-by-keith-robinson.html


----------



## Tasha Sue (Jul 31, 2010)

Review of *Swedish For Beginners* and interview with Susanne O'Leary

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/07/swedish-for-beginners-by-susanne-oleary.html


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

A Scattered Life by Karen McQuestion: http://tinyurl.com/27mysq4


----------



## Tasha Sue (Jul 31, 2010)

Review of Kept (Blood Lust, novella 1) by Zoe Winters and an interview with Zoe.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fbreakoutbooks.blogspot.com%2F2010%2F08%2Fkept-blood-lust-novella-1-by-zoe.html&h=c8f59oTXmicTpXfb3MiFTGR7OkA


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Review of *Failing Test *and interview with J.M. Pierce

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/08/failing-test-by-jm-pierce.html


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice site! Fun interview with JM. 

I was going to send in a query, but it looks like you've got too many in the queue and aren't accepting review requests.  

I'll keep checking back.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Monique said:


> Nice site! Fun interview with JM.
> 
> I was going to send in a query, but it looks like you've got too many in the queue and aren't accepting review requests.
> 
> I'll keep checking back.


I saw Dawn's notice... no harm in sending her an email, though (or a message through KB), she is really nice.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

The Adventures of a Love Investigator, 527 Naked Men & One Woman by Barbara Silkstone

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/11/adventures-of-love-investigator-527.html


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Review of *Honeymoon for One* By *Beth Orsoff*

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/11/honeymoon-for-one-by-beth-orsoff.html


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the great review, Imogen.  Much appreciated


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Review of Her Last Letter by Nancy C. Johnson

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2011/03/her-last-letter-by-nancy-c-johnson.html


----------

